# Constipated?? Or egg bound??



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

My silkie hen Delilah is crouching down like she is going to poop but nothing comes out and she is twitching while it happens, but also has a lot of water and food, and her poop is dry not wet or a slimy coating (I have no pictures)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you checked to see if you can feel an egg? 

When was the last time she laid? And isn't she young?


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Have you checked to see if you can feel an egg?
> 
> When was the last time she laid? And isn't she young?


Nope she is not young she had an egg before and I’ll see if there is maybe an egg sitting there


----------

